# Ryman English Setter



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Setter said:


> Mac,
> Thanks for the props, the litter that Keith had with Jack, Laddie and Aspen was a great one and the pups from Aspen's litter are pretty awesome. It is not easy to find good Ryman setters and they are great hunters as well as companions. I am considering another breeding with Aspen in a year or so. Until then I am training my new pup Autumn to be ready for next fall.
> Mark


 
Sounds like the Jack, Laddie, Aspen litter might turn out to be legendary...Congrats Keith and all the owners of these litters.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Woodedareas, I also have a Pinecoble Pup and she's a fireball, good style, range and nose. I would also recommend DeCoverly Kennels. They have a first class operation, beautiful dogs, and usually have at least one litter on the ground year-round. Look at their website and give them a call, I think you'll be impressed.


Jim


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Unregistered4 said:


> [URL]http://www.caneycreekkennels.com/index.html
> 
> We got our last setter from this breeder in KY and couldn't be happier. He's more on the lines of what we were originally looking for when we started our endeavor of finding a dual type setter. He's larger, but not monstrous and hunts/handles/listens(OK, sometimes...lol) and works to the front nicely. He's only one and I already see greatness in his future. He's pointed several birds (grouse) this year and handled them nicely.
> Head high, tail nine o'clock, etc...
> ...


I want to give BIG PROPS to the Ryman type setter mentioned in Brian's post above- known to his friends as "Deputy Dog". DD is a beautiful blue belton with a classic setter head, well put together conformation and a flowing gait. I'd guess DD goes around 55-60#?? I think he's only a derby aged dog but well on his way to becoming a real grouse dog. A real personality kid around the cabin too. I had the great pleasure of watching DD work some classic grouse cover a few weeks ago. He pointed two grouse during that short hunt- one of which flew down a tote road for a short distance before verying off and Brian and I both fired at it- and it kept on flying!! It was an classic "Dead Bird Flying" episode.:yikes:

DD is what I think a setter should look like- not some kinda Cocker Spaniel with an undocked tail.:idea: Anyhoo, I'd surely give the kennel DD came from a good look as well.

Natty B.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Setter said:


> Mac,
> Thanks for the props, the litter that Keith had with Jack, Laddie and Aspen was a great one and the pups from Aspen's litter are pretty awesome. It is not easy to find good Ryman setters and they are great hunters as well as companions. I am considering another breeding with Aspen in a year or so. Until then I am training my new pup Autumn to be ready for next fall.
> Mark


My pup is from Aspen and Reed's litter.
Yep, pretty awsome.

At 8 weeks,


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

JTC said:


> Woodedareas, I also have a Pinecoble Pup and she's a fireball, good style, range and nose. I would also recommend DeCoverly Kennels. They have a first class operation, beautiful dogs, and usually have at least one litter on the ground year-round. Look at their website and give them a call, I think you'll be impressed.
> 
> 
> Jim


Choose one Jim. After a couple years now which one gets your business for dog #3?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Northbound said:


> My pup is from Aspen and Reed's litter.
> Yep, pretty awsome.
> 
> At 8 weeks,


I hope he grows up to be just like his Uncle Jack.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Scott, I love that picture. mac


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

The Deputy Dawg (right) and his buddy Hunter...with their take for the day.










Nash and Deputy with their days work.










Emma and her first woodcock of the season.










My new Owens dog box...thanks to Nick Miller and his great trust in human mankind. This is Gwen and Emma's work. It was a girl weekend, the boys came up emptyhanded all weekend.










The whole gang (except for Yogi - gordon setter). (R to L) Nash, Gwen, Deputy and Emma.

Brian (aka- twosetters)


----------



## paint (Mar 9, 2006)

you may want to consider Decoverly setters, they have been around along time. a buddy of mine has one and couldnt be happier!


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

Kind of late in the thread but I would second Bob Ross of Superior Top Gun Kennels in Republic.

He breeds grouse dogs and has been doing it for a long, long time.

I have hunted over Monty, Jack, and their offsrping...good dogs from a very honest breeder.


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

If you would consider other options besides a Ryman type dog consider contacting Sally Downer in Traverse City, MI. Last time we talked she had a litter on the ground out of a litter sister to my Meg and a sire from her families Wicksall line. They will not have the size, long coat, and jowls of a Ryman but I'd bet my english double they will be great grouse and woodcock prospects.


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

What great pictures and good looking dogs. Thanks I really appreciated the pics and your truck setup.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Scott, my appologies for not getting back to you sooner, in response to your question "which would I choose if I was getting another one" that would be a tough decision. Since Sophie(Pinecoble) is only a year old, it will be anopther season or two before I see her full potential and another couple before she hits her peak. Jake is 3 and should hit his peak in a year or two. I love Sophie's range, speed and stamina. I love Jakes confidence, looks, personality and effortless movement through the woods. 

I think that Sophie may end up producing more birds for me within shooting range but then I'm not a speedster in the woods. I think for someone that is Jake's longer range might be more to there liking.

Jim


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

After a great deal of reserch and I am certain annoying many people decided on a pup from the Decoverly Kennel. I poste a picture of him on another link. I would post additional pics but I am not allowed to post pics until I have 15 previous posts. You can look at the link under My New Pup.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Great looking pup! And in respnse to your comment on wanting a closer working/ slower moving dog, Don't count on it. My DeCoverly pup is Large, Likes to work in the 100+ yrd range and moves pretty quick (long legs).

Congrats, I'm sure your will be more than happy with your choice and you'll get use to his hunting style whatever it turns out to be.

Jim


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

JTC said:


> Great looking pup! And in respnse to your comment on wanting a closer working/ slower moving dog, Don't count on it. My DeCoverly pup is Large, Likes to work in the 100+ yrd range and moves pretty quick (long legs).
> 
> Congrats, I'm sure your will be more than happy with your choice and you'll get use to his hunting style whatever it turns out to be.
> 
> Jim


Jim
How did you go about training and at what age and how was he introduced to the gun. The Kennel warned me not to do any gun training until at least 9 months of age. I would be interested in your experience. From the current pictures that I have seen he seems like he is going to be a big boy. I am searching for a trainer that has worked with this blood line here in Illinois or Wisconsin.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Allen, sorry for the delay, I was up north for the holidays. I am not a trainer and I believe in the philosophy that the dog has a better chance of turning out good if I don't screw him up in the process. Jake started going to a trainer at 5mo, for a 1 month stay. During that time he was introduced to birds, the gun and basic whistle commands. All I ever do is teach basic obedience commands (which I forget to do) around the house. Jake and now Sophie get sent to the trainer twice a year MArch and September (maybe late August). I wish I could afford sending them for longer but I do what I can. 

Call DeCoverly and ask if they have anyone they would recommend in your area. I currently drive 3 hours to take mine to the trainer.


Jim


----------

